# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  diy light

## zackdelatoonz

hi can anybody recommend me where to get cheap 36w pl lights with prob 6500k and above, e-ballast and refector? Other than these what else do i need to diy my own light other than the mentioned .And how much is the cost of each. Thx

----------


## turaco

How many 36W PL do you intend to have? E ballast comes with single PL or double PLs per unit. Cost for single is around $25. PL per tube(6500k) range from $9- $18 depends on brands. You can get them from electrical shop. You will need a connector to link up the 4 wires from the PL to the 4 terminals at the e ballast. A power cable, a metal clip to hold the light to the hood &amp;amp; some screws. Reflectors sold in lfs are normally meant for FL(tube), it might not fit nicely. 

Turaco.

----------


## LLC

I brought my lights and other accessories at Kelantan Rd.
There is one shop at Blk 26 (I think). You can get all the things u need there. Remember to ask for discount.[ :Grin: ]

----------


## Ariel

what is the name of the shop?
Any addr or contact number?
Thanks!

----------


## juggler

Nature Aquarium has very fair prices for PL light and e-Ballast. Also have light clips for your DIY project. I think no reflector. Check it out.

----------


## LLC

Sorry I don't know exact the address, only know the way. :Smile:

----------


## Ariel

LLC,
thanks anyway.
I'll try to look for it.

----------

